# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày giá 1.539.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*GIA HY TRAVEL TRÂN TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DÃ NGOẠI BIỂN* 
Phan Thiết - Đồi Dương 
( 02 ngày 01 đêm )




*NGÀY 1** : SÀI GÒN – PHAN THIẾT (198 Km)*
*Sáng:* Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành rời TP.Hồ Chí Minh đi Phan Thiết. Ghé qua khu du lịch sinh thái thác Giang Điền, Qúy khách thư giãn trong một không gian thiên nhiên thơ mộng với nhiều thác, hồ, vườn cây ăn trái. Đến Phan Thiết (tỉnh Bình Thuận), đoàn đi qua khu phố thị trung tâm Thành Phố, lên đồi Ngọc Lâm tham quan nhóm đền *tháp chàm Poshanư*, di tích* Lầu Ông Hoàng*, từ trên đồi Quý khách ngắm cảnh *biển Phú Hài*, dừng chân chụp ảnh, lưu niệm ở *bãi đá Ông Địa*, *rặng dừa Hàm Tiến*, ngắm cảnh ghe thuyền của ngư dân về cập bến ở *bãi thuyền Mũi Né*. Sau đó, về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng, nghỉ trưa.
*Chiều:* Xe đưa đoàn đi *Hòn Rơm*, Quý khách tắm biển và thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon giá bình dân. Sau khi thưởng thức hương vị ngọt ngào của trái dừa 3 nhát, Quý khách tiếp tục chinh phục *đồi cát bay suối Hồng*, chiêm ngưỡng cảnh mặt trời lặn trên đồi cát.
*Tối:* Quý khách đi dạo phố biển, nghỉ đêm tại Phan Thiết.
*NGÀY 2** : PHAN THIẾT – SÀI GÒN (198 Km)*
*Sáng**:* Quý khách tắm biển tại *bãi biển Đồi Dương* (nếu nghỉ tại trung tâm Thành Phố), hoặc tắm tại các resort (nếu nghỉ tại các resort ven biển).
*Trưa:* Trả phòng, đoàn đi chợ Phan Thiết, Quý khách mua đặc sản Phan Thiết. Xe đưa đoàn trở về TP.Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về, ghé khu du lịch *núi Tà Cú*.
*Chiều*: Về đến Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý Khách.   


*DU LỊCH GIA HY - NGƯỜI BẠN ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG QUÝ KHÁCH* *!*

Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link :   2 Ngày 1 Đêm - CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY


*GIÁ TOUR: 1.539.000 VNĐ/khách/đoàn 45 khách*
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*


Xe ôtô chỗ đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến.
 Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình ( 3 bữa chính 80.000/bữa, 1 bữa điểm tâm 35.000/bữa & 1 bữa buffet tại Khách sạn )
 Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình phục vụ đoàn ăn nghỉ suốt tuyến
 Vé thăm quan: Bao gồm trong các địa điểm du lịch trong chương trình
 Quý khách được phục vụ nước uống trên xe 02 chai/ khách/ngày
 Quý khách được tặng 01 mũ Du Lịch Gia Hy.
 Bảo hiểm trọn tour mức bồi thường cao nhất 10,000,000đ theo quy định của Bảo hiểm Việt Nam
 Resort 3 sao: Làng Thụy Sỹ, Canary Resort, Tiến Đạt Resort, Hoàng Triều, …hoặc các resort tương đương khác
 Khách sạn 3 sao: Đồi Dương, Bình Minh hoặc các khách sạn tương đương . Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tiêu chuẩn điều hòa, truyền hình cáp

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
 Phụ phí phòng đơn.
 Phụ phí người nước ngoài
 Cáp treo núi Tà Cú

*VÉ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM*

Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 1 vé như người lớn.
 Trẻ em từ 6 tuổi đến 11 tuổi mua với giá 50%. Bao gồm phí vận chuyển, ăn uống, bảo hiểm. Ngủ chung cùng cha, mẹ.
 Trẻ em từ 2 đến 5 tuổi miễn phí tour. Ngủ chung cùng cha mẹ .
 Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 ở độ tuổi từ 2 đến 5 tuổi cần mua một nửa vé người lớn.Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình 


*DU LỊCH GIA HY - NGƯỜI BẠN ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG QUÝ KHÁCH* !
MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com 
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  còn 2 ngày nữa là tới lễ, đi chơi nào

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi thăm núi Tà Cú, thăm tượng Phật nằm  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Phan Thiết giải trí mùa hè, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuty

Bạn nên đặt thông tin chữ ký có gì anh em cần alo luôn chứ

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Phan Thiết - Tà Cú, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ cũng như chương  trình tour. Hotline  0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế  tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại   0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách  hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ du lịch miễn phí, liên hệ 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour  du lịch Phan Thiết, giá cả ưu đãi, chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch  Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn mễn phí về dịch vụ. Hotline 0903 914 652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Phan Thiết,  Tà Cú 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Tà Cú 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày, chương  trình  cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý   khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy   0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết _ Tà Cú 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và  nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

_Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652_

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Tà Cú 2 ngày, khởi hành thường  xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia  Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch  với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -   0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dieplonely90

chúc đông khách nha

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Phan Thiết Tà Cú 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, đặc sắc

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*CÔNG TY TNHH TMDV DU LỊCH* *GIA HY*
*Địa Chỉ :**525/103A Huỳnh Văn Bánh, Phường 14,  Phú.Nhuận*
*ĐT : (08) 38440452 - 38440455 - 38440456 - 38475675*
*FAX: 38477377 - 39975397*
*Hotline :0903 914 652 - 0902 41 00 58*
*Email :**dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

*CÔNG TY TNHH TMDV DU LỊCH* *GIA HY*
*Địa Chỉ :**525/103A Huỳnh Văn Bánh, Phường 14, Phú.Nhuận*
*ĐT : (08) 38440452 - 38440455 - 38440456 - 38475675*
*FAX: 38477377 - 39975397*
*Hotline :0903 914 652 - 0902 41 00 58*
*Email :**dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------

